# How do you make cheap Skeletons?



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

few build skeletons, most buy buck skeletons from the anatomical chart company, prices start at $60

http://www.anatomical.com/Bcategory.asp?c=7


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't seen many posts on how this could be done either.... I think this would be something that would be really useful if someone came up with a realtively easy and CHEAP way of making a skeleton. Any ideas ?


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Everything I've tried so far has failed. I've even thought of using wire as a base for the ribs. The wire turned out to be hard to keep in place and attach to a spine. 

The only thing I can suggest is to try my torso and ribs how to. Instead of corpsing paint the spaces between the ribs black. This will only give you an upper body and not the hips ( something ells that's proven to be ruff to do ).

Check out the cryptopropology link in my sig and look for the ribs and torso page link. Hope this helps.


----------



## DrSmith239 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cheapest way to make a good quality skeleton is to hunt around you neighborhood looking for somebody the approximate size of the skeleton you need. Ask 'em over for a drink/house warming party or whatever works for you. As soon as they're comfortable you slip the poison into their drink. 

I can't stress this enough...Poison, Poison, Poison. Do NOT make the novice mistake of trying to crack them over the skull. It's WAY more difficult to get clean kill with a blunt object and the more resistance you encounter the more chance of damaging the skeleton you're trying to harvest. Drain cleaner works fine, but don't be afraid of the classics. You really can't go wrong with cyanide or arsnic. I personally use over the counter sleeping pills, but I've got issues of my own. As soon as your donor is out cold, feel free to finish him/her off in any manner you like just be careful not to damage the all important skeleton.

Now I know what you're thinking. "Sure, I've got a body but how the Hell do I get the skeleton out of there?" Not a problem. Depending on time and space constraints you've got a couple of options. First don't be afraid of the bath tub. VERY useful for draining the body out and you can use it later for bone clean-up. Personally I use an abandoned house for this part of the process as it eliminates the problems of any unwanted smells and stains where I live. 

Anyway, depending on time you can either use a good butcher set to clean the bones, just be VERY careful not to damage anything, or go with my preferred method and just dump the body into a tub full of Hydrochloric Acid for about a month. Hydrochloric is easily attainable from most hardware stores as a drain cleaner...just don't make the rookie mistake of buying it all at once. Spread your purchases around...different stores, different times.

Once the flesh has dissolved you're gonna need some chemical resistant gloves. I get mine from Harbor Freight, but whatever works for you. Pull out ALL of the bones. There are a lot of small bones in the human body and you don't want to accidentally send any down the drain. There's nothing more annoying than a missing finger on your skeleton. 

After you've harvested all the bones, drain the tub, scoop out all the excess goo and dispose of it properly. Remember this stuff is a serious bio-hazard and you don't want any innocent animals getting into it. Just don't try to send it all down the drain. Nothing more annoying than a slow moving or clogged bathtub drain.

Anyway, give the bones a good rinse, to get the acid off then start dropping them into a pot of boiling water. This is CRUCIAL. YOU MUST BOIL THE BONES FOR 10 TO 15 MINUTES TO DESTROY THE MARROW. If you don't boil your bones you'll end up with a greasy, stinky skeleton that will simply draw attention away from the rest of your haunt.

That's pretty much it. Just re-assemble the skeleton using lightweight wire and display as desired.

OR you could just buy a Bucky skeleton from the Anatomical Chart Company. Your call.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

I've used this template (my own) with good success... carved out of heavy cardboard or foamcore, bent to shape and coated with resin or latex...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

While Drsmith's suggestion is..um...useful... You might want to think about buying "bluckys" - the 5 foot tall blown plastic skeletons available at Big Lots for a pretty reasonable price. You could then follow insructions here and on other sites on "corpsefying" them to make them look more realistic. Much easier than building the skeleton, and much less expensive than the full size Bucky skeletons from Anatomical Chart...


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

this has me thinking....... I might give this aa shot...... If I have any luck, I'll post it.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm with Dr. Smith. $60 from anatomical is out of my league!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Dr. Smith, you scare me. 


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

I haven't tried this yet, but the end result looks pretty good.

http://www.freewebs.com/skeletonhand/skeletons.htm


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

wandererrob said:


> Dr. Smith, you scare me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!


DITTO!

Still laughing,

MsM


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Cool link Dr. Kreepy. Seems this guy has had better luck with the out come than I did.


----------

